# Trident vs ultra 4.3



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone has tried out the ultra line? I was planning on going with the trident but like the ice box attachment and other features of the 4.3. I m not sure it's worth the extra cash though.


----------



## BaldDynamite (Feb 27, 2011)

I have an ultra 4.7 and I like it. The icebox is nice since it fits perfectly in the kayak but isnt well insulated at all in my opinion. Although the icebox itself screams WoW to most people.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

I like the fact that it utilizes every bit of space. Also looks like it would make a good live well. I would think it could be a challenge to reach your bait though. I know with striper fishing up here in Virginia I cull a lot of fish so it would be nice to fill with water instead of putting fish on a stringer and them drowning.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

I had a Trident 13 for about 2 years and then sold it this summer to upgrade to the Ultra 4.3. Both are great boats but the 4.3 is miles better than the Trident. There are so many additional features I don't even know where to begin. It's so much easier to customize and attach stuff to, you hardly need to drill anything with all of the threaded brass attachment points already installed.

Good luck!
Alex


----------

